# New Aurora Monster Scenes book...



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

*Monster Scenes - The Most Controversial Toy of a Generation*

I wasn't even aware that this book existed (???) until Tay666 posted a pic of his haul from WonderFest. Thanks Tay, for turning me on to this treasure! Boy, was I pleasantly surprised, and honestly, I didn't hesitate for a moment to order it. I received it in the mail a couple days ago. This book is for all monster modelers, and especially fans of Aurora's Monster Scenes. This is a quality book, folks! Large-format paperback. Not some simple rag slapped together. Dennis Prince really did his homework here and has given us fans exactly what we wanted. Tons of photos and great backstory. I am posting this thread to highly recommend this book. You will not be disappointed as to it's content and quality. Five stars here!!

http://www.amazon.com/Aurora-Monster-Scenes-Controversial-Generation/dp/0692202870/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1403025896&sr=1-6&keywords=%22monster+scenes%22


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Glad you like it Bobby, I was hoping I wasn't over selling it!

Tory


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

I love this new book!
I told Dennis, we now need him to write a companion book, on the original lineup of Aurora Monster Models. That would be cool!!!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I ordered it last Wednesday, received it Saturday, have ALMOST finished it, just a FANTASTIC product, very well written, with an EXCELLENT collection of one-of-a-kind images. I particularly enjoyed the STRUCTURE of the book, the way the points-of-view of the three key...well, I'm going to use the term PROTAGONISTS here (even though it IS a work of nonfiction) are presented is brilliant. This would make a FANTASTIC script for a new Cortlandt Hull production! Kudos gentlemen! :thumbsup:
As an aside, I WAS a bit surprised at one omission; back in the early '90s I remember seeing Andy set-up at (IIRC) a Rare-Plane Detective show with some Aurora rarities from his collection. One of the things I got a REAL kick out of was a Vampirella build-up with a Santa hat that was apparently a table display from an Aurora Christmas party, LOL. PLEASE tell me Andy still has her in his collection!
Tom


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Bwain no more said:


> ... One of the things I got a REAL kick out of was a Vampirella build-up with a Santa hat that was apparently a table display from an Aurora Christmas party, LOL. PLEASE tell me Andy still has her in his collection!
> Tom


Thanks for the positive comments, Tom (and Bobby!). Yes, "Christmas Vampi" is still with us in Andy's collection ... and she's in the book along with a Yuletide Dragon-Rat. Take a look at page 253. Scenes Greetings!!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

D'oh!!! I have NOT gotten that far, LOL! Thanks again Dennis for a great read!
Tom


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I picked the book up at Wonderfest - was a must have for me. That was my first purchase of the weekend!! Plus getting to meet you guys too (was across from the Prehistoric Scenes tables where I had some stuff displayed) and autographing it was icing on the cake!
Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got the book last night and it is GREAT!..... there has been thunder and lightning for the past two days here.....perfect for reading this book ! I would highly recommend this to everyone.... now back to the book and let the thunder storm rage on outside
Mcdee


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

A few observations:

1. Hopefully this is an AURORA Monster Scenes book and not a Moebius Monster Scenes book…I don't want to see pics of Moebius kits or built ups...

2. The book is not listed on Amazon.ca. Is it available anywhere else?

3. Hopefully we get into the rare Canadian three; the reason why both The Victim kit and "The Victim" kit were issued (notice the quotes); the EXACT configuration of the store display - what parts were in it; what was twist tied down; what was hot glued down etc etc

4. Canadian (and foreign if there were any) versions of the standard kits.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Got it the other day and it is unquestionably THE book on Monster Scenes... plus it has the only known photograph of Parts Pit Mike featured on page 150.

Very pleased to see that Dennis has included "The Sceners" in the book. Highly recommended to all Monster Scenes Fans.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

pem1 said:


> A few observations:
> 
> 1. Hopefully this is an AURORA Monster Scenes book and not a Moebius Monster Scenes book…I don't want to see pics of Moebius kits or built ups...
> 
> ...


Pem1,

Rest assured this is an Aurora Monster Scenes book. All of the built up models in the appendix were done by me and I can assure you they were Aurora originals, even the Giant Insect! All versions of the kits are documented with all instruction sheets and package variations.

Click on Bobby's Amazon link in the first post and it will take you directly to the Amazon listing.

As others here have stated, this is THE book on Aurora's Monster Scenes, you will not be disappointed!

Tory


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

pem1 said:


> 1. Hopefully this is an AURORA Monster Scenes book and not a Moebius Monster Scenes book…I don't want to see pics of Moebius kits or built ups...


This is an Aurora Monster Scenes book. In the back chapters, it does delve into Moebius repopping the kits.



pem1 said:


> 2. The book is not listed on Amazon.ca. Is it available anywhere else?


You can also buy it directly from Dencomm here:
http://www.monsterscenes.net/ms_book.htm
I'm sorry, I should have mentioned that earlier.



pem1 said:


> 3. Hopefully we get into the rare Canadian three; the reason why both The Victim kit and "The Victim" kit were issued (notice the quotes); the EXACT configuration of the store display - what parts were in it; what was twist tied down; what was hot glued down etc etc.
> 
> 4. Canadian (and foreign if there were any) versions of the standard kits.


The Canadian stuff is covered in the book. LOL, are being we pro Canada here?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> ...The Canadian stuff is covered in the book. LOL, are being we pro Canada here?


Well, he _is_ in Ottawa, so...


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aurora-brat said:


> Pem1,
> 
> Rest assured this is an Aurora Monster Scenes book. All of the built up models in the appendix were done by me and I can assure you they were Aurora originals, even the Giant Insect! All versions of the kits are documented with all instruction sheets and package variations.
> 
> ...


Apparently the book is not available on Amazon (.ca or otherwise). The link takes you to Amazon and then another click leads directly to DENCOMM.

As far as figure kits go, Aurora did a lot of interesting and curious stuff in the Canadian market be it box variants (for example, early hard box kits going to soft box around 1964); different plastic colours and shades; changing the configuration of instruction sheets etc etc. Sometimes they did strange things in the overseas markets as well.

I've opened previous "Aurora" books to find absolutely no mention of these types of things. That's annoying. Either the author has no idea that these type of things exist or just couldn't be bothered to do any further digging.

I think that any book that does not discuss Canadian and foreign kits in depth is doing any reader a big dis-service.

On a side note: does anyone have photos of an unmolested Aurora Monster Scenes store display that they could post - including shipping box, tissue paper and instructions?

Thanks!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I ordered mine from Dennis http://www.monsterscenes.net/ms_book.htm
....worth every penny
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

pem1 said:


> I think that any book that does not discuss Canadian and foreign kits in depth is doing any reader a big dis-service.
> 
> On a side note: does anyone have photos of an unmolested Aurora Monster Scenes store display that they could post - including shipping box, tissue paper and instructions?
> 
> Thanks!


Agreed! Much of the story, myth, and mystery of Monster Scenes exists within the Canadian experience. To that end, we included an entire chapter devoted to the series' move to Canada. And, in the kit identification section of the book, each kit includes details and artifacts of the Canadian versions. 

As for the factory display, that's also covered in the book but perhaps I'll post some additional images at the Monster Scenes page on Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Scenes/113272545362641). Watch for that in the next day or so.


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

just bought my copy from Amazon (shipping was cheaper than going direct to Dencom site, for me anyway). Really looking forward to reading it.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

pem1 said:


> As far as figure kits go, Aurora did a lot of interesting and curious stuff in the Canadian market be it box variants (for example, early hard box kits going to soft box around 1964); different plastic colours and shades; changing the configuration of instruction sheets etc etc. Sometimes they did strange things in the overseas markets as well.


Tell me about it.
I've been trying to piece it all together for the PS line.

http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/instruction/instypes.htm


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

TAY666 said:


> Tell me about it.
> I've been trying to piece it all together for the PS line.
> 
> http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/instruction/instypes.htm


Sorry but what is the "PS line"?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Prehistoric Scenes.

The other line of 1/13 kits Aurora put out in 1971.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/main.html


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

I ordered mine from MegaHobby this past weekend received it on Wednesday. Nice !!! You can always count on MegaHobby. Thank you - guys.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

DENCOMM said:


> As for the factory display, that's also covered in the book but perhaps I'll post some additional images at the Monster Scenes page on Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Scenes/113272545362641). Watch for that in the next day or so.


Just wanted to let you all know I've posted additional images of the Monster Scenes factory-built display at the Monster Scenes facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Scenes/113272545362641. Enjoy!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I will buy a copy after the Animal pit and dungeon are released.

Z*


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

DENCOMM said:


> Just wanted to let you all know I've posted additional images of the Monster Scenes factory-built display at the Monster Scenes facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Scenes/113272545362641. Enjoy!


Thanks for posting - much appreciated. I seem to recall other photos of this display that showed the skeleton as either being twist tied down or held down with elastic bands…what holds the skeleton to the table?

As well, what keeps the victim in Dr Deadly's arms? Did they glue Dr. Deadly's arms?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Zathros said:


> *I will buy a copy after the Animal pit and dungeon are released.
> 
> Z*


Just a thought, but could it be that buying a copy of the book might help raise funds to get the Animal Pit and Dungeon into production?

Or am I just stating the obvious...


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

pem1 said:


> As well, what keeps the victim in Dr Deadly's arms? Did they glue Dr. Deadly's arms?


If you look closely, one photo shows some glue (possibly Hot Melt) attaching the Victim to Deadly's arms.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

DENCOMM said:


> Just wanted to let you all know I've posted additional images of the Monster Scenes factory-built display at the Monster Scenes facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Scenes/113272545362641. Enjoy!


Note to Alan Knappert who posted a comment of Facebook: distribution of kits as you referred to does not seem to be limited to the Toronto area.

I remember that the only place that had the Monster Scenes store display was Miracle Mart - in my end of Ottawa anyway.

With earlier Aurora kits, Toy World would have all of the larger kits that no other store, for some reason, would have.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aurora-brat said:


> If you look closely, one photo shows some glue (possibly Hot Melt) attaching the Victim to Deadly's arms.


Yeah I saw that, and in retrospect, I probably didn't pose my question correctly. What I meant to ask was how Dr. Deadly's arms stay rigid while he hold's the victim? Thos arm sockets are pretty loose...


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm sure Doctor Deadly's arms were glued permanently in place. I had a factory built up Monster Scenes Dracula and everything was glued in place. Less of a chance of parts coming lose and getting lost I suppose. 

One of the things I always found interesting with the Aurora factory built ups was that they would mold parts in different colors than what came in the production kit to save on having to paint them. If you look closely, you can see the wooden structure that supports the hanging cage is molded in brown, not painted. I actually have a hanging cage that is molded in brown that was probably a spare from when they molded the parts from the display. They did this another time with the Land of the Giants Snake Scene store display where they molded the snake in tan rather than have to paint the green molded snake.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aurora-brat said:


> I'm sure Doctor Deadly's arms were glued permanently in place. I had a factory built up Monster Scenes Dracula and everything was glued in place. Less of a chance of parts coming lose and getting lost I suppose.
> 
> One of the things I always found interesting with the Aurora factory built ups was that they would mold parts in different colors than what came in the production kit to save on having to paint them. If you look closely, you can see the wooden structure that supports the hanging cage is molded in brown, not painted. I actually have a hanging cage that is molded in brown that was probably a spare from when they molded the parts from the display. They did this another time with the Land of the Giants Snake Scene store display where they molded the snake in tan rather than have to paint the green molded snake.


That's an interesting statement - that there was a factory built-up MS Dracula. I've never heard of that one. Do you have any photos?

Where was it intended to go? A stand alone? One would think that it's too small to be a stand alone. After all, they put a bunch of kits together on cardboard to form the store display.

The original Frankenstein promos were moulded in black plastic...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I have the book.

I am reading the book.

I am enjoying the book immensely.

Great job to the authors and all others involved.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

pem1 said:


> That's an interesting statement - that there was a factory built-up MS Dracula. I've never heard of that one. Do you have any photos?
> 
> Where was it intended to go? A stand alone? One would think that it's too small to be a stand alone. After all, they put a bunch of kits together on cardboard to form the store display.
> 
> The original Frankenstein promos were moulded in black plastic...


Unfortunately I no longer have the factory built up Monster Scenes Dracula and never photographed it. I know you've heard this one before right? The truth is that on a visit to Aurora with my brother, my dad took us on a tour of the factory and one of the stops was where they did the factory built ups. On that particular day, they had both Dracula and the Giant Insect being built. There was a table where all the finished samples were set aside awaiting there placement on a store display. My dad took one of each and we were able to take them home with us. They were kicking around our house for years, when my parents sold their house I saved them from the trash and eventually sold them to a collector in Delaware named Jim Crane if my memory serves me correctly. 

As for where they were supposed to go, I can only guess that for the second wave of Monster Scenes kits, a new store display was being designed to display the Giant Insect, Dracula and Jekyll/Hyde. However I don't recall ever seeing the cardboard part, just the factory built ups that would have been positioned on it. And I guess the series was cancelled pretty soon after our visit, because not many folks that worked at Aurora recall these.

Tory


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Aurora-brat said:


> One of the things I always found interesting with the Aurora factory built ups was that they would mold parts in different colors than what came in the production kit to save on having to paint them..


Tory, I have factory built-ups that are like that.
Must've been a great experience to have toured the factory as a child.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Chris, let me tell you it was! I remember my dad coming home from his interview when he got the job at Aurora and telling us. He then handed me the 1970 Aurora catalog to show what he will be working on. I was ecstatic!

That first trip to Aurora was nothing short of awesome. I remember walking in the front entrance which had a two story staircase in a glass vestibule. We then spent most of the day in an unused office down the hall from my dad's office where we built models (I built the 12 O’clock High B-17 Formation!). Then around break time my dad took us through the plant. We got to see the factory built up area which also was where they painted the AFX car bodies. We got to see the injection molding machines spitting out kit and toy parts. We got to see the pack out where the parts and instructions were put in the boxes and shrink wrapped. Then we got to go to R&D and see the model shop. 

But by far the best part was the Executive Conference Room. It was lined with dark wood shelving units that had beautiful built up models of almost every kit in the line on display. My brother and I just stared at them with eyes wide open, attempting to understand how anyone could build a model that well! It was a life changing experience for me.

Good times...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Aurora-brat said:


> Chris, let me tell you it was! I remember my dad coming home from his interview when he got the job at Aurora and telling us. He then handed me the 1970 Aurora catalog to show what he will be working on. I was ecstatic!
> 
> That first trip to Aurora was nothing short of awesome. I remember walking in the front entrance which had a two story staircase in a glass vestibule. We then spent most of the day in an unused office down the hall from my dad's office where we built models (I built the 12 O’clock High B-17 Formation!). Then around break time my dad took us through the plant. We got to see the factory built up area which also was where they painted the AFX car bodies. We got to see the injection molding machines spitting out kit and toy parts. We got to see the pack out where the parts and instructions were put in the boxes and shrink wrapped. Then we got to go to R&D and see the model shop.
> 
> ...



I feel like Clark's parents in Christmas Vacation..."I can picture it and it's beautiful!"


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

If they ever invent a way to extract memories from a brain and create a video for others to watch, that would be it!


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

ChrisW said:


> Tory, I have factory built-ups that are like that.
> Must've been a great experience to have toured the factory as a child.


Such as…?


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aurora-brat said:


> Unfortunately I no longer have the factory built up Monster Scenes Dracula and never photographed it. I know you've heard this one before right? The truth is that on a visit to Aurora with my brother, my dad took us on a tour of the factory and one of the stops was where they did the factory built ups. On that particular day, they had both Dracula and the Giant Insect being built. There was a table where all the finished samples were set aside awaiting there placement on a store display. My dad took one of each and we were able to take them home with us. They were kicking around our house for years, when my parents sold their house I saved them from the trash and eventually sold them to a collector in Delaware named Jim Crane if my memory serves me correctly.
> 
> As for where they were supposed to go, I can only guess that for the second wave of Monster Scenes kits, a new store display was being designed to display the Giant Insect, Dracula and Jekyll/Hyde. However I don't recall ever seeing the cardboard part, just the factory built ups that would have been positioned on it. And I guess the series was cancelled pretty soon after our visit, because not many folks that worked at Aurora recall these.
> 
> Tory


You're right…I have…

That being said, I find it odd that they would be in the process of doing Dracula and Insect promos when, as it turns out, neither of those kits was released in the US. Surely they must have known that the series was going to be canned? 

I don't recall seeing either of those promos in Canada. Any Canadians reading this that remember either the Dracula or the Insect in promo?

What do you recall specifically about the promo building area? Men? Women? How many people approx? Some glueing some painting? Hope that I'm not "influencing the jury after almost 45 years


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

pem1 said:


> You're right…I have…
> 
> That being said, I find it odd that they would be in the process of doing Dracula and Insect promos when, as it turns out, neither of those kits was released in the US. Surely they must have known that the series was going to be canned?
> 
> ...


Actually it wouldn't be odd at all. They wouldn't have waited to be in full production before starting the store displays, my guess is that they would have gotten them going first to have them ready by the time they would have started shipping kits to the stores. Not sure if you've purchased or read Dennis and Andy's fine book, but if you had you would know that the whole thing came to a halt practically overnight in the West Hempstead plant and everything was sent to Canada directly. If the intent was to close the series out in Canada, why would they have bothered to finish up the store displays? My guess is that they just trashed the displays at whatever point they were and only shipped the kits up north. No point in throwing good money after bad right?

As for the factory built up process, man you are really testing my memory here. Keep in mind this all took place 43 years ago and most of my memories are not crystal clear. I do remember that most of the paint work was done via spray masks, similar to how they painted the model motoring car bodies. There were several tables set up and most if not all the workers assembling the kits were women (I do distinctly remember asking my dad why that was and his response was that women were neater than men!) There were probably a dozen workers gluing them together and doing minor paint touch up work. And I do remember the table where dozens of completed samples were drying.

Hope that helps fill in some of the blanks for you.

Tory


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aurora-brat said:


> Actually it wouldn't be odd at all. They wouldn't have waited to be in full production before starting the store displays, my guess is that they would have gotten them going first to have them ready by the time they would have started shipping kits to the stores. Not sure if you've purchased or read Dennis and Andy's fine book, but if you had you would know that the whole thing came to a halt practically overnight in the West Hempstead plant and everything was sent to Canada directly. If the intent was to close the series out in Canada, why would they have bothered to finish up the store displays? My guess is that they just trashed the displays at whatever point they were and only shipped the kits up north. No point in throwing good money after bad right?
> 
> As for the factory built up process, man you are really testing my memory here. Keep in mind this all took place 43 years ago and most of my memories are not crystal clear. I do remember that most of the paint work was done via spray masks, similar to how they painted the model motoring car bodies. There were several tables set up and most if not all the workers assembling the kits were women (I do distinctly remember asking my dad why that was and his response was that women were neater than men!) There were probably a dozen workers gluing them together and doing minor paint touch up work. And I do remember the table where dozens of completed samples were drying.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that the Dracula and Insect store displays were not in Canada. I am saying that I never saw them where I was - so some may well have been sent here or done here for that matter. Kits were manufactured in Canada so maybe store displays were built here as well.

Clearly some or all of what was shipped to Canada was re-packaged as there are bilingual boxes that were used here. I don't recall any french on the Canadian MS store displays however...


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I saw the insect and drac promos in towers department store ,in Belleville ont.I remember them well, shaking my head.

Buzz


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

buzzconroy said:


> I saw the insect and drac promos in towers department store ,in Belleville ont.I remember them well, shaking my head.
> 
> Buzz


Shaking your head because…?

I remember you telling me this now. Were they just randomly placed on a shelf or were they part of a larger display? I never saw them anywhere in Ottawa but that could be part of Aurora's apparent regional distribution in Canada.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

pem1 said:


> Shaking your head because…?
> 
> I remember you telling me this now. Were they just randomly placed on a shelf or were they part of a larger display? I never saw them anywhere in Ottawa but that could be part of Aurora's apparent regional distribution in Canada.


Shaking my head, saying to myself that Aurora is going down hill,but I knew they were trying to market to a new generation of boys.
Remember I had told you that they were on a cardboard display, but half of the insect was in the board games isle on the floor?


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Towers Department Store as well as Simpsons were the Aurora Headquarters in east Toronto.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

buzzconroy said:


> Shaking my head, saying to myself that Aurora is going down hill,but I knew they were trying to market to a new generation of boys.
> Remember I had told you that they were on a cardboard display, but half of the insect was in the board games isle on the floor?


Yes I remember the Insect story now. 

What kind of cardboard display was it?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

buzzconroy said:


> I saw the insect and drac promos in towers department store ,in Belleville ont.I remember them well, shaking my head.
> 
> Buzz


Buzz, thanks for validating my story! There are times when I doubt my memory, but this isn't one of them. Glad to hear they did actually get out to stores. Sure would love to know what the display looked like having only seen the models.

Tory


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

pem1 said:


> Yes I remember the Insect story now.
> 
> What kind of cardboard display was it?


I just got off the phone with Buzz and we talked about this display. He says that they (Dracula, the Insect and Dr. Deadly) were on a factory produced cardboard base - a different base than the "original" store display.

I assume given the discussions thus far, that this second factory store display is not pictured or mentioned in the book. Is that correct?

Does anyone reading this have this second store display or a photo that they can share?


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

My copy of the book is in transit and I will enjoy reading it as soon as it arrives. I can't wait to see what all the excitement is about. I know I will love it!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I just went through the entire book again looking for the Canadian Store Display... it is not there. I do not recall it -- even though I had all 3 Canadian kits back in the day. I wonder if Dennis and Andy even know about it.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

buzzconroy said:


> Shaking my head, saying to myself that Aurora is going down hill,but I knew they were trying to market to a new generation of boys.


LOL, I'm gonna assume you're older than me (50) because when I saw the first series of Monster Scenes hit our local Korvettes store in 1971, I was shaking my head thinking, "I need these toys now." They were my very first models, and I was probably 7-8 at the time. These kits led me on to building the original Aurora Monsters, and of course I wouldn't be into this stuff today if it wasn't for discovering the Monster Scenes display way back when. For some it might of been "going downhill", but for me it opened up new horizons, and got me hooked on plastic models.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I just went through the entire book again looking for the Canadian Store Display... it is not there. I do not recall it -- even though I had all 3 Canadian kits back in the day. I wonder if Dennis and Andy even know about it.


I would presume that if its not pictured and not mentioned then the answer is "no". The question now is "Is there an existing example out there?"


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> LOL, I'm gonna assume you're older than me (50) because when I saw the first series of Monster Scenes hit our local Korvettes store in 1971, I was shaking my head thinking, "I need these toys now." They were my very first models, and I was probably 7-8 at the time. These kits led me on to building the original Aurora Monsters, and of course I wouldn't be into this stuff today if it wasn't for discovering the Monster Scenes display way back when. For some it might of been "going downhill", but for me it opened up new horizons, and got me hooked on plastic models.


I will be 59 in july 2014


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

buzzconroy said:


> I will be 59 in july 2014


Obviously a "Long Box" builder! I find monster modelers can be divided into two groups, those that cut their teeth on the original long box kits, and then those of us a little younger (in our early 50s) that cut our teeth on the big square box kits, or even the Monster Scenes kits. 

But no matter, we are all cut from the same cloth and wouldn't be doing what we are doing if it wasn't for Aurora's monster models, whichever series got us hooked!

Tory


----------



## dbrussee (Aug 22, 2008)

*Great Book!*

Received this yesterday and have almost finished it today (it's long, but I've spent a good amount of time with it!).

Very cool as a story about Monster Scenes, Aurora etc. But actually a pretty compelling read as a business case study -- projects which go off-track, the mis-alignment of Marketing and R&D, the pressure to deliver the "next big thing", pressure from Corporate management, customer feedback... All the normal business challenges are seen through the lens of our favorite model company. Would make a great MBA text!

Congratulations on a fine book and terrific graphics and artwork, too.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aurora-brat said:


> Obviously a "Long Box" builder! I find monster modelers can be divided into two groups, those that cut their teeth on the original long box kits, and then those of us a little younger (in our early 50s) that cut our teeth on the big square box kits, or even the Monster Scenes kits.
> 
> But no matter, we are all cut from the same cloth and wouldn't be doing what we are doing if it wasn't for Aurora's monster models, whichever series got us hooked!
> 
> Tory


Well said and very true - it's all a matter of perspective...


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

All I know is that I thoroughly enjoyed the book. I spent several hours today reading it and checking out the cool pictures. I highly recommend this to any Aurora fan!


----------



## Greg Roccaro (Feb 9, 2003)

All I can say is that this is a GREAT book and I HIGHLY recommend purchasing if you are undecided. Thank you Dennis and Andy for producing a work of art for our hobby.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for your endorsement of the book, Greg. You were highly instrumental in my re-collecting Monster Scenes during the 1980s. You had some of the best kit offerings in Toy Shop magazine. Glad to have done business with you then and so glad to now offer something in return for you to enjoy.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

dbrussee said:


> Received this yesterday and have almost finished it today (it's long, but I've spent a good amount of time with it!).
> 
> Very cool as a story about Monster Scenes, Aurora etc. But actually a pretty compelling read as a business case study -- projects which go off-track, the mis-alignment of Marketing and R&D, the pressure to deliver the "next big thing", pressure from Corporate management, customer feedback... All the normal business challenges are seen through the lens of our favorite model company. Would make a great MBA text!
> 
> Congratulations on a fine book and terrific graphics and artwork, too.


I am really enjoying this book, too and would like to echo what dbrusse said. This is a riveting case study of how a lot of small mistakes, oversights, and inconsistent marketing can add up to scuttle a new product. Bravo!


----------



## FETT1 (Jan 23, 2009)

*shipping ..ouch*

REALLLLY WANT THE BOOK ...BUT THE SHIPPING RATES FROM (oops caps) AMAZON and the authors is very high...bummer man !


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I look forward to getting a copy as soon as they come across and release the Animal Pit and dungeon kits..

Z*


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

It's on my Christmas list!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *I look forward to getting a copy as soon as they come across and release the Animal Pit and dungeon kits..
> 
> Z*


They are coming along.
They post updates on FB about the progress of the tooling.

They are using the profits from the book to help fund redoing the tooling.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Photos inside the Aurora Factory.....*

Talking about the factory buildups, I have some photos from inside Aurora circa 1961 or so. Sorry for the obnoxious email strip on the photo as I plan on re-taking the copies without that. I did it a few years ago. The one photo shows the women painting the factory originals for hobby shop displays. The second photo shows workers sliding B-17 Flying Fortress kits across the ramp. Note the stock of kits in the background........

Anyone else have "inside" photos to share? Bob Beers


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

mr_aurora said:


> Talking about the factory buildups, I have some photos from inside Aurora circa 1961 or so. Sorry for the obnoxious email strip on the photo as I plan on re-taking the copies without that. I did it a few years ago. The one photo shows the women painting the factory originals for hobby shop displays. The second photo shows workers sliding B-17 Flying Fortress kits across the ramp. Note the stock of kits in the background........
> 
> Anyone else have "inside" photos to share? Bob Beers


TREMENDOUS photos Bob. Thanks for posting. Any sense on the original purpose or source of these photos?

I can't see too well in the background of the ladies doing the promos photo…are you able to tell what kits are being worked on further back?

Peter


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I will get the photos out of storage and examine them closer. They are pre monster I am pretty sure.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------

